

Credentials Found in the Ashley Madison Sources - ophelia
https://blog.gaborszathmari.me/2015/09/07/credentials-in-the-ashley-madison-sources/

======
rgrove
It's worth noting that the AWS credentials, at least one set of Twitter OAuth
tokens, and many of the private keys are clearly (even just from looking at
the screenshots) in third party npm or RubyGems dependencies. Which may in
itself be a problem, but it's at least not Ashley Madison's problem.

